# Zugriff auf Code in Netbeans



## Docci (28. Aug 2004)

Hi,

wie kann ich bei Netbeans einfache Porgramme auf der Konsole ausgeben, also compiliert hat er es, aber beim Starten
kommt nichts??

und wenn ich ein GUI erstellt habe, wie kann ich dann den Code ändern??

Danke


----------



## foobar (28. Aug 2004)

Wenn du dein Programm mit F6 ausführst, siehst du unten im Outputfenster die Ausgabe. 
Um den von Netbeans generierten Code zu bearbeiten, mußt du den Quelllcode in einen Editor kopieren und danach wieder zurück nach Netbeans in ein anderes Projekt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Aug 2004)

Nicht unbedingt foobar. Man kann auch direkt in den nicht editierbaren Code-Bereich gelangen.
Um den Code direkt zu ändern bzw. zu beeinflussen, klickst Du die betreffende GUI-Component an. Entweder mit der rechten Maustaste und danach auf den Menüeintag _Properties_ wonach sich ein Properties-Dialog öffnet, oder mit der linken Maustaste, wobei sich hier in einem angedockten Fensterbereich die Properties der GUI-Component einblenden.
Dann klickst Du in den Properties auf den Bereich _Code_. Dort findest Du dann Einträge wie _Pre-Creation Code_, _Post-Creation Code_, _Pre-Init Code_, _Post-Init Code_ und _Custom Creation Code_ mit denen jeweils auf ein anderes Codestück (vor oder nach, oder direkt) zugegriffen und damit modifiziert werden kann.
Probierts mal aus. :wink:


----------



## Guest (29. Aug 2004)

Danke erstmal, aber mit Konsolenausgabe meinte ich sowas wie eine IO ausgabe, also wo ich dann auch was eintragen kann ..so wie es bei normalen Editoren klappt...
danke..


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Aug 2004)

Ein echtes Consolen-Fenster gibt es in NetBeans nicht, das müsstest Du dann "zu Fuß" erledigen.


----------

